# Another dumb question for you.



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have a duel barrel composter which is new to me. Here is the question, can I add worms to it to speed up the process or will spinning the barrels kills them. Seriously want to know here.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Worms don’t like fats, meat or too much citrus.

To directly answer: no, spinning the barrel will not kill them. Most do like to live in the top 7” or so of soil.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Worms don’t like fats, meat or too much citrus.
> 
> To directly answer: no, spinning the barrel will not kill them. Most do like to live in the top 7” or so of soil.


True, but black soldier flies will take care of the fats and meat. The problem that might occur is the fly larvae get so numerous that they piss off the worms and they try to pack it up and leave.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> True, but black soldier flies will take care of the fats and meat. The problem that might occur is the fly larvae get so numerous that they piss off the worms and they try to pack it up and leave.


I was instructed that the meat in a worm bed will screw with the ph of the soil. So will the citrus, but that’s kinda obvious. 

You can put anything in there but in limited quantities, that’s kind of vague though.

I don’t do true composting but I do keep a large worm bed,

I’d like to post pics sometime of it.

I use the worm castings for making worm tea and use the worms for bass fishing.

I put about 10 worms on a hook and catch the hell out of bass.

I actually buy black soldier fly grass and use it in my tea.

Plenty of info out there to be read, but if you guys have questions about worms I might could help you with a little first hand experience with them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I was instructed that the meat in a worm bed will screw with the ph of the soil. So will the citrus, but that’s kinda obvious.
> 
> You can put anything in there but in limited quantities, that’s kind of vague though.
> 
> ...


Agreed; meats and fats should be very limited but fretting over veggie table scraps that grease or oils from sitting next to meat shouldn't be a concern.

I had a worm bed, too. It was for worm tea as well as the enriched soil. I gave up because I got tired of trapping and disposing opossums who saw the bed as an all you can eat buffet.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

It’s very interesting to me. Everything’s alive in a worm bed, so much biology in there working. 

I built a plywood lid for mine and cut air holes in it covered in screen. It’s inside of a covered storage area protected from weather extremes. I also built a little heater for them and it’s on a thermostat. I have temp and humidity sensors also that are monitored via the Accurite app. It sends me an email if temps get out of spec.

It’s kinda fancy 🤣🤷‍♂️


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have never put any fats or meat scraps in my composter. It has been raining off and on and if I can collect enough from my yard I will add them. I used to have a large compost pile in my back lot but some really nasty wasps moved in that attacked you aggressively when i tried to turn it. It is sitting their neglected since then. My husband got stung about 20 times by the time he made the house, they chased him.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> It’s very interesting to me. Everything’s alive in a worm bed, so much biology in there working.
> 
> I built a plywood lid for mine and cut air holes in it covered in screen. It’s inside of a covered storage area protected from weather extremes. I also built a little heater for them and it’s on a thermostat. I have temp and humidity sensors also that are monitored via the Accurite app. It sends me an email if temps get out of spec.
> 
> It’s kinda fancy 🤣🤷‍♂️


I would like to see pictures of it. Almost fishing time and this ole lady always uses worms or grasshoppers.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Megamom134 said:


> I would like to see pictures of it. Almost fishing time and this ole lady always uses worms or grasshoppers.


I have some pics of it but before I cut the air holes in the plywood top. So that won’t be pictured. 

Hold on a few minutes and I’ll get those pics up for you girl 👍


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Here are some pics.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## LukeTheRomanian (Mar 18, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> View attachment 112927


Hey putting gravel in the bottom of a container is not going to achieve anything. Gardening noobs please stay out of this!


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

LukeTheRomanian said:


> Hey putting gravel in the bottom of a container is not going to achieve anything. Gardening noobs please stay out of this!


It’s accomplishing exactly what I intended it to do. Thanks for your opinion 👍


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I was instructed that the meat in a worm bed will screw with the ph of the soil. So will the citrus, but that’s kinda obvious.
> 
> You can put anything in there but in limited quantities, that’s kind of vague though.
> 
> ...


What exactly is worm tea? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nick said:


> What exactly is worm tea? I've never heard of it.


A Simple Way to Make and Use Worm Tea - Uncle Jim's Worm Farm


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

@Denton 

I make a complex worm tea with many ingredients. It’s circulated and aerated for up to 72 hrs. This breeds the good bacteria and fungi.

that’s a great article you posted, it’s really simple as you want it to be 👍


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> @Denton
> 
> I make a complex worm tea with many ingredients. It’s circulated and aerated for up to 72 hrs. This breeds the good bacteria and fungi.
> 
> that’s a great article you posted, it’s really simple as you want it to be 👍


That's also where I purchased worms. They arrived quickly and were very healthy.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I was going to buy some from Greg in north Alabama. That guys a weird dude. Wouldn’t never give me a price, just weird. I can’t buy worms that I can’t pay for, or know how much to pay. He couldn’t get that......


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Denton said:


> A Simple Way to Make and Use Worm Tea - Uncle Jim's Worm Farm


Thank you, very informative. I should probably get a little more involved in my gardening skills.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

@Megamom134 

You know if you have enough worms to eat all your scraps that you really don’t need to turn anything. The worms do it for you.

Of course you have to keep them happy for them to eat maximum amounts.

Then you harvest the worms for fishing and the castings for your garden. And make wonderful tea to give to friends that you can’t buy...,...it’s literally a plant super tonic.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Here is a batch of tea I made in a 32 gallon brute garbage can.
I run a 1100gph pump and a large air pump fir the first 24 hrs. Then I turn the pump off and just aerate for another day or two.

i use this full strength on struggling plants and up to 5 parts water for everyday watering. You can use as much or as little as you’d like.

You can also foliar feed it and it acts as a pest repellent.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

It looks discusting but I bet it works great on your garden.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Megamom134 said:


> It looks discusting but I bet it works great on your garden.


It has an earthy smell. It doesn’t stink, if it stinks then don’t use it on your plants.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I smell my compost also, my husband always says what are you doing sticking your nose above that mess, making sure it smells earthy I tell him.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Nothing seems to be breaking down very fast in my composter. Suggestions?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Megamom134 said:


> Nothing seems to be breaking down very fast in my composter. Suggestions?


Warmer temps might jump start it, not sure when that is for you. Keep it moist.....


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

You could try some of this.... https://www.amazon.com/TeraGanix-EM...ocphy=1020760&hvtargid=pla-319287202520&psc=1


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

It is finally starting to get warm here unless it drops again but the rest of the week will be nice. Thank goodness.


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

Okay - another dumb question, isn't worm castings just plain ol' dirt? We have a compost dirt pile would I just use that dirt to make tea?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mrs. Spork said:


> Okay - another dumb question, isn't worm castings just plain ol' dirt? We have a compost dirt pile would I just use that dirt to make tea?


No; worm castings enriches the dirt.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Mrs. Spork said:


> Okay - another dumb question, isn't worm castings just plain ol' dirt? We have a compost dirt pile would I just use that dirt to make tea?


Worm castings is worm poop. 

You could use some compost to make tea, just dont let it brew too long. 

How are you brewing it ? Stirring a bucket ? Air pump ? Water pump ?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I feed my worms watermelon when I can. 

They absolutely love it. I’m about to feed them some right now !!!👍 

I’ll take some pics for y’all.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Black gold baby 👍


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Worm castings is worm poop.


Well I knew that... LOL I just always thought dirt and worm poop were synonymous... 🤷‍♀️ Guess I gotta stop telling the kids to quit playing in the worm poop and go wash up...😉



Ranger710Tango said:


> How are you brewing it ? Stirring a bucket ? Air pump ? Water pump ?


Um probably would stir it in a bucket I guess. Do it like sun tea & let it sit out on a sunny day?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Mrs. Spork said:


> Well I knew that... LOL I just always thought dirt and worm poop were synonymous... 🤷‍♀️ Guess I gotta stop telling the kids to quit playing in the worm poop and go wash up...😉
> 
> 
> Um probably would stir it in a bucket I guess. Do it like sun tea & let it sit out on a sunny day?


I wouldn’t sit it in the sun unless it was cool outside. You don’t want it getting to hot. Warm is good......the warmer it is generally the less time it takes to get good bacteria and fungi growing at useful rates. 

If it stinks, I throw it out. I like a fresh dirt smell.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Get an aquarium pump or rig up a low pressure air delivery system off an air compressor to bubble your tea and it’ll be a little better quality. 

Better than anything you can buy. That’s why I do it. You cant buy what I’m brewing. I control what my worms eat.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Get an aquarium pump or rig up a low pressure air delivery system off an air compressor to bubble your tea and it’ll be a little better quality.
> 
> Better than anything you can buy. That’s why I do it. You cant buy what I’m brewing. I control what my worms eat.


So that means it isn't for sale? hint hint. Trade you some mustard for it.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Megamom134 said:


> So that means it isn't for sale? hint hint. Trade you some mustard for it.


You can set your own worm bed up and harvest the castings yourself. It’s really easy to do and isn’t much trouble. 

The tea is the best thing I’ve ever put on my garden and my wife says everyone wants to know what she uses on her flowers. They have amazing color and everything blooms more.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Nick said:


> Thank you, very informative. I should probably get a little more involved in my gardening skills.


Yep same here. My thumb is shrively and brown so to speak.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Brewing up a little 3gal bucket of bloom tea for my wifey.
I have a couple Walmart air pumps delivering the air. Filtered city water with a Ph of 7.5. After the tea brews it’ll naturally drop the Ph to around 6.5.

I usually make a 25 gallon batch that can be mixed up to 5:1 with water or used straight up.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Scuse me @Ranger710Tango are you trying to spread the Rona? I see you have a Corona there. Don't do it. Don't do it.


----------

